# MMS Lotion bases



## dubnica (Aug 1, 2010)

I was looking to buy paraben free lotion base and MMS hase quite a few.  Did anyone try any of them?  Are they worth the money?
Thanks


----------



## Andee (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds here but since no one has replied yet about our bases, I thought I would tell you about them.

All of our paraben free moisturizers are wonderful to use.

Body Butter, Paraben Free: Wide mouth Jar recommended, jars only. This base is VERY stiff and only a small amount needs to be used. This is wonderful for feet or rough hands and elbows. Use daily on feet and your feet will feel pedicure soft in just a few days. 

Head to Toe Cream, Paraben Free: Jars are recommended but bottles that stand on caps are acceptable for this base. This base is excellent as a whole body cream and can be dedicated as foot or hand creams if desired. This is the most commonly used base when we are making Holiday gift baskets. Great moisturizer for the skin.

Lotion Base, Paraben Free: Jars or bottles are fine to use. This base is perfect as a hand lotion. Light with a silky, almost powdery after feeling on skin. This one is my grandma's favorite lotion and she has bottles of it everywhere!

I hope this helps!

Andee


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know about their lotion bases but I have bought other products from them and they are of the highest quality.   and I don't work there either. hehehe


----------



## dubnica (Aug 5, 2010)

Andee said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds here but since no one has replied yet about our bases, I thought I would tell you about them.
> 
> All of our paraben free moisturizers are wonderful to use.
> 
> ...


Andee, I loooooove your website with all of your blogs and tutorials.  I will definitely give your lotion bases a try.


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 16, 2010)

Andee said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds here but since no one has replied yet about our bases, I thought I would tell you about them.
> 
> All of our paraben free moisturizers are wonderful to use.
> 
> ...


Are any of the ones you offer made from at least 90% natural ingredients?


----------



## Mayren (Sep 16, 2010)

Recently i purchased a sample size of each lotion base to just 
"get a feel" for them. They are pretty good quality imho.

I havn't tried to add FO or color to them yet because I'm
just using them as a control group to build a firm basis of 
comparison versus my own lotion.

So i have DH use one of my new formula of lotion and
when he can't give me enough description I have him use
the MMS sample to compare mine to. 

DH is picky and so far still likes his  Curel... go figure.


ETA - for clarity and spelling


----------



## Andee (Sep 16, 2010)

tracey11474 said:
			
		

> Are any of the ones you offer made from at least 90% natural ingredients?



Define natural for me.  I don't understand what would not be considered natural. 

The Natural definition varies from person to person and it would help if I understand what your definition is.


----------

